# Jake is 3 Years Old!



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jake! He will be 3 tomorrow, Saturday September 21st, 2013.
At 16 weeks Old:



Today:



OK, where are my Presents?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:birthday: Happy birthday Jake! You were cute as a pup, but wow, now you are really a handsome gsd. Enjoy your special day with lots of gifts!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: Big boy!!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the Birthday Wishes!

His Birthday Present:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy birthday Jake, you handsome devil


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Happy birthday Jake, handsome fella.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy birthday, handsome fella


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy cow, Jake is handsome 

Happy birthday to you, dear Jake!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow!!!
That stare is awesome!!
Happy B-Day!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

happy b-day.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks, his birthday was in September and the thread had been dormant since September 22nd. A member chimed in yesterday.


----------

